# NGP Racing Tubo 2.5 - Dyno'd at long last



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

So it's been a long time coming with getting the mechanicals together and setting aside the time to do some quick tuning on the Rabbit 2.5 turbo, but that's been done and we've got some tangible results.







We got compression down to where we wanted it and did some rough tuning on fuel and boost settings, and cranked out a STOUT *370whp / 417wtq* @ 24psi.







We believe we can get the chart a good bit more even with further tuning, maybe not more power, but we'll see. As it is it is very very smooth, and the A/F is plenty safe, but it is not locked in so with some rich areas we're a little lower on power. Stock ECU, C2 based software. We're running much larger injectors than the C2 kit, along with a modifed fuel system (set up with a return now), with the base C2 turbo / manifold, custom NGP piping / intercooler and custom downpipe and exhaust. 
This is on pump fuel, 92 octane Wawa special blend.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

What was the CR dropped to? Are the forged internals still $2498? Cost of the stage 3 upgrade?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (kiserhd)*

this makes me smile...


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

i want details! is there a build thread on this? good job on the numbers even on pump gas ... how does it drive? is it a dyno queen or is it streetable? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (anti bling)*


_Quote, originally posted by *anti bling* »_is it a dyno queen or is it streetable? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









what company is gonna admit their kit yields a dyno queen? you should read what they did to the car before they rebuilt it.














It looks like this is a pretty cool setup though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Looking forward to getting the details; very exciting though.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You will be able to make more power if you are able to rev it higher.
Seems as if you are hitting the MAF limit like we did.
That's the reason the car will be on full Standalone.
BTW good numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Track time!


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

looking forward to talking with you guys in a few days about this, thanks again for showing me the car and giveing me the details you could


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

hey look andre they are gonna smoke you







(lazy bastard put the engine back in the car







)
all seriousness though nice numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Numbers look proper http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Thanks everybody! We (and especially Dave, since it's his car) are quite pleased with both the numbers and the actual driveability of the car at the moment. As it sits we could smooth the charts out a good bit with some fine tuning on air fuel (get rid of some of the peaks and valleys) but as for more power, it's hard to say. The throttle response, part throttle performance and starts / idle / everything is butter smooth.







compression is just down the 8.5:1, but before it was at 9:1 and not really giving us any headroom...the extra 1/2 point has really helped. 
The internals are $899 for pistons, and I believe $1199 for rods. Available as special order. The other big thing on this car is the modified fuel rail, set up with a return line.
As for the track, I wouldn't bet on that anytime soon...the car isn't a trailer queen but then dave isn't a racer either.


----------



## Turbonix (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: NGP Racing Tubo 2.5 - Dyno'd at long last ([email protected])*

do you guys have a picture of what this looks like in the engine
NICE numbers by the way!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Thanks everybody! We (and especially Dave, since it's his car) are quite pleased with both the numbers and the actual driveability of the car at the moment. As it sits we could smooth the charts out a good bit with some fine tuning on air fuel (get rid of some of the peaks and valleys) but as for more power, it's hard to say. The throttle response, part throttle performance and starts / idle / everything is butter smooth.







compression is just down the 8.5:1, but before it was at 9:1 and not really giving us any headroom...the extra 1/2 point has really helped. 
The internals are $899 for pistons, and I believe $1199 for rods. Available as special order. The other big thing on this car is the modified fuel rail, set up with a return line.
As for the track, I wouldn't bet on that anytime soon...the car isn't a trailer queen but then dave isn't a racer either.









Stock compression is 9.5:1 so going to 8.5:1 would be 1 point, unless you did a change in between.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that torque is awesome. good work guys!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Stock compression is 9.5:1 so going to 8.5:1 would be 1 point, unless you did a change in between.









The FIRST revision of pistons (after the NOS disaster on the stock motor) were 9:1, although we were under the impression that they were 8.5:1; that was limiting our timing. The second (present) set of pistons are the 8.5's...
C2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Stock compression is 9.5:1 so going to 8.5:1 would be 1 point, unless you did a change in between.









EDIT: I just saw that chris answered this.







Duh...


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
EDIT: I just saw that chris answered this.







Duh...









Just trying to help a brother out


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

someone needs to bolt some slicks on this car so we can have some more 2.5T's in the top 10 on the mk5 1/4 list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Im local and i possibly work it into my time to take it to cecil for you guys....lol


----------



## doink0923 (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Erik04gti)*

this motor really needs cams, i like the power your are creating i just don't like the fact the power. That top end power really is only there for 400 rpms. If you guys could make some cams, i would be the first to buy. I miss my vr with 268's. I know the stock cams aren't billet but in the end i think this would really open the top end up. Because the top end on this motor is pretty weak. I read that stock the motor only makes a 100whp at the top end. any imput on that would be great and if you could make some 268's that would be great too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_someone needs to bolt some slicks on this car so we can have some more 2.5T's in the top 10 on the mk5 1/4 list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah I'll try to put a bug in dave's ear about that for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He probably doesn't want to break the trans, but hey, what's dropping it down one more time?








EDIT: I meant thumbs up, not thumbs down.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:58 PM 10-2-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
yeah I'll try to put a bug in dave's ear about that for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif He probably doesn't want to break the trans, but hey, what's dropping it down one more time?









that power is good for under 12.5, i use 15x7 passat steel wheels and 24.5" m&h slicks..only thing he might need is wheels spacers and bolts if he has coilovers if not stock bolts with no spacers will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best of luck getting him on the track..is their anyone in the new jersey area running the kit maybe we can get them the same file and fueling setup and we can hit the track up here since i already have the wheel/tire setup


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
that power is good for under 12.5, i use 15x7 passat steel wheels and 24.5" m&h slicks..only thing he might need is wheels spacers and bolts if he has coilovers if not stock bolts with no spacers will work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif best of luck getting him on the track..is their anyone in the new jersey area running the kit maybe we can get them the same file and fueling setup and we can hit the track up here since i already have the wheel/tire setup

yeah he's got 13" brakes up front so the rims would be a tad small, but we should have enough stuff laying around that something might work. I'll mention it to him and see what he says...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sold thanks










_Modified by [email protected] at 11:05 AM 10-7-2008_


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

You'll have to forgive my engine spec ignorance. I dont generally mess with internals. I need to have the block bored for these to clear correct?


----------



## kaptinkangaru (Aug 17, 2006)

yes, it will need to be machined.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (kiserhd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kiserhd* »_You'll have to forgive my engine spec ignorance. I dont generally mess with internals. I need to have the block bored for these to clear correct?

yup, and we paid around $150 to our machine ship, FYI.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (kiserhd)*

If you order them for a 82.5mm bore you shouldnt have to bore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_If you order them for a 82.5mm bore you shouldnt have to bore.

yeah the other set we offer is drop in, but these were a second set for the damaged block we had from the melted piston when dave decided to make some roadside changes to his nitrous jets, resulting in a less than ideal combustion situation....so basically for the block we had lying around which needed to be bored out anyways, hence the overbore.


----------

